# R34 GTR power steering pump pulley



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi 

Anyone have a pulley for the power steering pump on a 34 GTR ?


Respect..


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Even a R33 pulley if anyone has one as heard there the same .

None at Nissan (discontinued part ) . 

Respect .


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a full pump assembly in stock, wont split it down though.


----------

